# Bringing pork products into Dubai



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

A friend is visiting from Spain and intends to bring me some high end porky products not available here, all vacuumed packed in his luggage. Anyone have experience bringing in pork or guests doing so? Appreciate it's technically not allowed...worst case confiscation or more serious?

Cheers


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

pmcdubai said:


> A friend is visiting from Spain and intends to bring me some high end porky products not available here, all vacuumed packed in his luggage. Anyone have experience bringing in pork or guests doing so? Appreciate it's technically not allowed...worst case confiscation or more serious? Cheers


Never had a problem and I've taken pork products to Kuwait and Doha for friends. I always pack them in my hold baggage. I freeze some of it so that it keeps the stuff you don't freeze cold when it's all packed together and put it in one of the foil carrier bags to keep it colder. It goes straight in the fridge and freezer when it arrives.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I've loaded up on pork products from Austria and Germany and brought them to the UAE without a problem. Keep them in the hold luggage, as BedouGirl suggests.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Gawwd lee, first someone wants to bring there lesbian now someone wants to bring some pig, what's next some anacondas,just FYI there are form what I hear some CID undercover browsing discussion boards and taking notes so beware if your easily caught.


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

crt454 said:


> Gawwd lee, first someone wants to bring there lesbian now someone wants to bring some pig, what's next some anacondas,just FYI there are form what I hear some CID undercover browsing discussion boards and taking notes so beware if your easily caught.


Likely you'll be picked up by the English grammar police first


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not sure putting out an alert on a UK passport with the surname "Tallyho" is going to get them very far.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

crt454 said:


> Gawwd lee, first someone wants to bring there lesbian now someone wants to bring some pig, what's next some anacondas,just FYI there are form what I hear some CID undercover browsing discussion boards and taking notes so beware if your easily caught.


They won't give a hoot about people bringing pork products, when pork is readily available here. It's not a crime.


----------

